# 40' inch LED Sony best or 40'inch LED Samsung best



## haithinkdigit (Oct 31, 2011)

I am planning to buy 40'inch LED Smart TV ,but I am little confused to buy which one is the best TV  ( Sony or Samsung ). Price range is 60k to 75k and also let me know how about their services.

Please suggest me which one to buy ? 

Any other suggestions are most welcome .

Thank you.


----------



## Dark Knight Rises (Oct 31, 2011)

I own a Sony 40' LED....Sony is much better than Samsung when compared in the aspect of color depth...Its color is more vivid.

On the other hand, Sony doesn't support NTFS for USB access only FAT32 can be used. 

Sony doesn't support .mkv files also..  Overall i'm satisfied with it.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,

IMHO, get sony KDL-40EX720 quietly and save yourself some headache. i have been doing rounds of showrooms
from past some days and i will sum up few points for you here :

1. if you intend to game, samsung is a no-no. some sets of it, esp. the 6 series have reportedly high input lag.

2. the EX720 handles the motion flow much better (true motion flow) than samsung's. if you demo them both side-by-side,
 the samsung one's looks kind-of fake since its an emulation which is not true 100Hz of refresh rate.

3. to me, samsung (esp D6600) had a heavy blue tinge to the PQ, which MIGHT be corrected by some internal settings, but i dont know.

4. the smart tv features are 'bloatware', means most of those are useless, and many others arent available to us in India here. you are
going to be unnecessarily charged for them.

5. some users have reported samsung's panels going kaput within/after 1 yr of use. big pain !

6. samsung has panel lottery policy. that is, you dont know what panel you're going to get unless you've bought the TV, though some say 5/6 series 
has AMVA panels in India here, but not sure. with sony, you are guaranteed to get the highest quality VA panel, ie, SPVA.

This is my opinion. but i strongly suggest you to go and take a demo twice-thrice before making a purchase, and take along with you your console/movie in pen-drive for testing.

keep us posted. will be glad to help 

*P.S.* -_ If you're gonna buy the sony one, a decent HD media player is highly recommended !_


----------



## asingh (Oct 31, 2011)

Sony has nice rendering of blacks.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 31, 2011)

even Panasonic is giving a very tough competition nw a days..


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 31, 2011)

if you are slightly colorblind like me, you could get a 40" LED from toshiba...they are fairly good and I could not make out a lot of difference between a samsung and this one when side by side...i mean, when you take it home, eventually its the source that will make the most difference but you will save 10k+...

but hey, thats just my thinking, gurus here, please don't mind


----------



## Sarath (Oct 31, 2011)

I would say go with kirloquasar, oops ghormanas 

On a serious note he has been searching for a similar panel 40" for the past few weeks. Has also auditioned many and physically checked them. You can borrow from his experience. I guess the Sony EX520 or 720 was concluded as the final purchase. 

Rest is history 


Smart tv means "bloatware tv" trust me.


----------



## dreatica (Nov 1, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I would say go with kirloquasar, oops ghormanas
> 
> On a serious note he has been searching for a similar panel 40" for the past few weeks. Has also auditioned many and physically checked them. You can borrow from his experience. I guess the Sony EX520 or 720 was concluded as the final purchase.
> 
> ...



Smart TV are useless with bloatwares which wont be available for Indian region. Ex:  netflix subscription that only works for US and Canada, and few online radio which will not be available for our region. 

I prefer Sony over Samsung in LED's because the panel is so beautiful and quality is top notch. Samsung is quite good too but I have seen many complaints from my friends using Samsung LED's like color burn out, ghost images, cheap panels etc even in 5/6 series. Go for Sony!


----------

